# Live Rock in GTA?



## bonnicagi (Aug 19, 2009)

Where's the best place to get live rock for a reasonable price in the GTA?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There is usually some hobbiest getting out of the hobby selling their rock off at a decent price, and it is usually cured, however you don't know what has been in the tank. Most stores that sell coral and salt fish have live rock but the prices range from $4.99 to $6.99 a pound and there is the possibility of hitch-hikers. there are various sales forums out there, PNAquaria, Kijii, Cragslist, and others. Just brouse them for rock that you want. Just might take some time till you find what you want. If you want stores I would recomend Sea U Marine, North American fish Breeders and Menagerie (I think he sells live rock)


----------



## bonnicagi (Aug 19, 2009)

*hi*

Hi thanks for the response...

newbie question - Im not familiar with identifying hitchhikers and stuff - does live rock thats cured imply that there should be no hitchhikers? Or would I be better off ordering from a hobbyist off craigslist?

BA was 11.99!
Menagerie 7.99
Sea U marine 6.99

some craigslist people were 3.99 - 4.99 with no tax...but you know the old saying...if its too good to be true what do you think? any specific recommendations? i want to start my tank right...thanks


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Cured live rock means that it has gone through cycling and thus the die-off has occured and is good for filtration in your tank. This doesn't mean that you can put fish in your tank right away, however it does shorten the cycling time in your tank significantly. Any rock, cured or uncured can come with hitch-hikers.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I personally prefer purchasing from vendors. It starts building a repor and a relationship with them. However rock purchased from an aquarist getting out of the hobby can come with coraline algae on the rock already established, however it depends on how long the tank has been dis-assembled and wether or not the rock was kept in cycling water to help with keeping bacteria necessary for processing ammonia and nitrates.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

as much as I dislike pumping the site, there is a good listing of classifieds there and a specific live rock section

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showcat.php?cat=47


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a few pieces that I need to clear out. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Live Rock $4 / lb

Dry Rock $3 / lb


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You sell LR? Imported or reclaimed?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I will not import Live Rock as it goes against what we are trying to accomplish. Over the last several months we have had several individuals that have come to us to sell off there equipment/live stock as they were getting out of the hobby. Many customers just hate the hassle of parting out.

All the rock is reclaimed and/or dry rock that has been in our systems for several months.


----------



## bonnicagi (Aug 19, 2009)

*hi*



UnderTheSea said:


> I will not import Live Rock as it goes against what we are trying to accomplish. Over the last several months we have had several individuals that have come to us to sell off there equipment/live stock as they were getting out of the hobby. Many customers just hate the hassle of parting out.
> 
> All the rock is reclaimed and/or dry rock that has been in our systems for several months.


Hi, where are you located?

EcoAquatic, I also messaged you but no response yet. Thanks


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

You've got mail


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Brooklin, but do travel to North York M-F.


----------

